# my car with the mazda 626 lip



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)




----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

i had to cut out a half inch peice otherwise the lip woulda been a little bit too wide. i used 8 screws, the same screws that held it onto the 626, and painted it with some black paint i had. i need to finish sand it and repaint it with some better paint. i just wanted to get it on today so i could see what it looked like. i think it looks pretty sweet.


----------



## ohenry (Feb 27, 2003)

looks good...i like it


----------



## Wagon Wagon (Sep 20, 2002)

I just picked one up today as well. I managed to attach it without any trimming. Sure is an easy job, I had the thing on in 15 minutes!

I'll paint it tomorrow. Then I'll have pics up.


----------



## Mack (Mar 18, 2003)

*Sweet car...*

Hey, must say - your car rocks. I especially like your grill. It's kind of funny - I just did the exact same modification to my grill last weekend, but I had not seen this post yet. I love how sporty it makes the B13 look, and I just thought I'd let you know it looks great. I might add mesh to the lower openings as well, but I'm not sure yet.


----------



## Mervic (May 1, 2002)

Very nice!!! I like it a lot.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

thanks for all the compliments guys. i'm really happy with this lip, atleast for now untill i can get a body kit. 

wagonwagon: get those pics up! i wanna see!

mack: i was thinkin about doing the lower openings as well since i have enough gutter guard left over (thanks phattyb13, *and cranium for delivery *). maybe i'll do it this summer if i have some time. if you go through with yours post some pics.


----------



## Mack (Mar 18, 2003)

Sweet, sounds good. I'm going to get some pics on here of my grill (and maybe the under bumper) sometime soon...I'm just waiting for the opportunity to get some quality pictures. I just washed my car, but before I could get any pictures taken it rained really hard on my way to work. Oh well, maybe this weekend...


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2003)

What year 626?


----------



## cranium (Oct 8, 2002)

and don't forget me for driving the 100 miles and delivering it to you now you will just have to paint the bumpers and call it good


----------



## Wagon Wagon (Sep 20, 2002)

WRC Fan said:


> *What year 626? *


88-92 626 LX and GT. MX-6's of the same years look like they take the same lip.


----------



## ser206 (May 5, 2003)

looks good


----------



## Shotokan1509 (May 4, 2003)

Looks good, my question is... Are there any aftermarket lips for the 626? That looks good but I'm curious as to what else they have that fits the SE-R. Anybody have any info?


----------



## Gump (Jan 30, 2003)

Sno. looks sweet.


----------



## bullfrg (Oct 26, 2002)

I am thinking I am going to have to go pick one of those up.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

cranium said:


> *and don't forget me for driving the 100 miles and delivering it to you now you will just have to paint the bumpers and call it good *


i didn't forget you. look up ^^


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

Shotokan1509 said:


> *Looks good, my question is... Are there any aftermarket lips for the 626? That looks good but I'm curious as to what else they have that fits the SE-R. Anybody have any info? *


i doubt there'd be any aftermarket lips for the 88-92 626. when you see one you'll notice it's a pretty ugly car.


----------



## BIGBULS (Sep 24, 2002)

I think this has been asked before, but no luck for 93-94 SE-R's to use this lip?

I like it but I read somewhere that it won't fit. This is true correct?


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2003)

Shit that looks sharp i gota get me one of them ,your ride lookin sweet dude . pick one up from a junkyard pretty cheap ya think ?
what did it run ya for yours ?


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

bigbuls: you're right, the 93-94 se, se-r's already have a front spoiler as part of the bumper skin.

rizzo: thanks, i got mine from the local yank and grab for $6.


----------



## Wagon Wagon (Sep 20, 2002)

HAH! I got mine at a local yank and grab for $3. 

The pics are located here: http://photos.yahoo.com/bc/fourdoor...order=&.view=t&.done=http://photos.yahoo.com/

Sorry, but I don't have any way of posting them in the thread.


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2003)

*Nice.....*

Look nice. Good idea to ruff the area up and repaint. Again, good job!


----------



## Wagon Wagon (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: Nice.....*



qinsac said:


> *Look nice. Good idea to ruff the area up and repaint. Again, good job! *


Thanx. I repainted because I had had the "DG racing style" lip on there before ($5 from Lowe's). When it was removed by a cinder block that my idiot neighbor tossed in the driveway, it took lots of the paint off with it. Hence the repaint.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

nice job wagonwagon, it looks good. not better then mine tho  what skirts are those?


----------



## Wagon Wagon (Sep 20, 2002)

Those are the $tealin (Stillen) sideskirts. I got them on ebay for $60 a couple years ago.


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2003)

Wagon Wagon said:


> *88-92 626 LX and GT. MX-6's of the same years look like they take the same lip. *


Thanks "Wagon Wagon"! I checked out you pics too, NICE!


----------



## Mack (Mar 18, 2003)

Hey, sweet ride Wagon Wagon...I like the look of your car. I think the more understated Sentras like yours look better than the ones that attempt to be too flashy. Your Sentra looks very similar to the 3 series BMW's of a few years back (that's a good thing, at least to me). I just can't wait till I actually get to the cosmetic modifications I want to do to my B13...


----------



## XtremE (Apr 30, 2002)

lol here is my mazda lip story
i get to junkyard #1
the lip is beat up and scrached up, i go to the counter the guy is like its 10$ a piece, i am alike dude its a one piece, he is like well then its 15$ ( i did some thinkin, looke dover the lip and it was in shitty condition, ripped alittle) i was like i will give u 10$, he was like no, and he took it back
it wasnt worth the 15$ for the shitty condition it was in

Junk yard #2
i find one, take it off, go to the counter the guy says 20$ i say $10(again lip is scrached pretty deep) he says 20$, i say 10$ he takes it and throws it into a dumpster and tells me good bye
wtf?


----------



## NiN_00 (Apr 30, 2002)

WagonWagon inspired me yesterday and i went to pick and pull and smagged me a 626 lip also.. from a DX
only cost me 8 bucks thank goodness...thought i was going to have trouble like Xtreme hehehe
but took me about half hour trying to get it fit and ect..but had it...looks very smooth also had the ghetto Dg Racing mock lip(Home Depot) ended up cutting some of the lip where the 2 peices meet togther..i'll get some pictures up this morning of my baby after i alter some stuff on it A Great little mod and cheap!


----------



## XtremE (Apr 30, 2002)

NiN_00 said:


> *WagonWagon inspired me yesterday and i went to pick and pull and smagged me a 626 lip also.. from a DX
> only cost me 8 bucks thank goodness...thought i was going to have trouble like Xtreme hehehe
> but took me about half hour trying to get it fit and ect..but had it...looks very smooth also had the ghetto Dg Racing mock lip(Home Depot) ended up cutting some of the lip where the 2 peices meet togther..i'll get some pictures up this morning of my baby after i alter some stuff on it A Great little mod and cheap! *


 i got a lip envy 
its funny how the same junkyard that wanted 20$ for the lip wanted to give 30$ for my friend 87 chevy S10 which ran and drove lol


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2003)

I've been looking for one sence i seen yours  i called a few local junkyards one of them said they only sell the complet bumper and wanted $75 for it, and one said they don't have any but if they did they wanted $20  ,and the last one i called said they had one but they wanted $40 so i dont know if i want to pay $40 for i think i'll hold off for a bit . i will get one sooner or later , i'm getting my car painted soon so i'll get one then.


----------



## Wagon Wagon (Sep 20, 2002)

Hmmm, maybe I should go on a roundup. They have quite a few at the yards here, cheap too. How many people want lips for about $10 shipped?


----------



## NiN_00 (Apr 30, 2002)

yup id go through Wagon if you cant find any cheap...he's hooked me up several parts


----------



## bullfrg (Oct 26, 2002)

I would take one if it was under $20 shipped for spoiler and mounting screws. Let me know if you can hook me up wagon.


----------



## 1fastser (Sep 30, 2002)

I'd take one for $10 shipped. shit.

Jody


----------



## Wagon Wagon (Sep 20, 2002)

Everybody who wants a lip, check out this thread: http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&postid=194349#post194349

Basically I'm taking 3 orders to start with, and once I confirm how many more lips I can get in good shape, I'll take more orders. The two of you who already expressed interest in getting lips from me, you've got the spots for the first 2 orders. *Please confirm with me that you DO want to buy a lip.*

I'll probably be able to make a yard run this coming weekend, where I'll be able to grab the 3 lips for the first orders and make a count of how many more are there. My guess is at least 10.

Also... to whoever sent me an instant message about a lip tonight- I don't know who you are, please contact me and I can reserve a lip for you.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

good idea wagonwagon, i'd offer the same help but i'm too busy for that sort of thing. if anyone is in the portland, or. area and wants to help: the u-pull-it in tigard has a few 626's with lips on them.


----------



## rEverOckS (Feb 23, 2003)

Where is it that you got that grill at?and the clear side markers on the bumper.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

i cut the spines out of my stock grill and put mesh in. the clear side markers are from an accord. i heard miata side markers will fit too.


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2003)

sno said:


> *i cut the spines out of my stock grill and put mesh in. the clear side markers are from an accord. i heard miata side markers will fit too. *


I had heard about the Miata but not the Accord, what year?


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

honestly, i can't remember.


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2003)

what year accord ?


----------



## Wagon Wagon (Sep 20, 2002)

sno said:


> *honestly, i can't remember. *


I also have the update on the Mazda lips- *MX-6 lips will NOT work*. They look just like the 626 ones but are integrated into the bumper. 

However, the 929 lips look like they might work too....


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

RIZZ0 said:


> *what year accord ? *


i can't remember...


----------



## samk (Feb 26, 2003)

sno said:


> *i cut the spines out of my stock grill and put mesh in. the clear side markers are from an accord. i heard miata side markers will fit too. *


hey sno, what year is your car? if i were to cut out the spines on my '92 grill it wouldn't look flush like yours? also...what did you use to attach the mesh onto the grill?


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

samk said:


> *hey sno, what year is your car? if i were to cut out the spines on my '92 grill it wouldn't look flush like yours? also...what did you use to attach the mesh onto the grill? *


mine is a 93. you need to get a 93/94 grill because it has a "frame" that goes around the outside, the 91/92 grills are different. i drilled small holes in the "frame" and zip tied the grill to it.


----------



## samk (Feb 26, 2003)

ah i see...any idea where i can get one? drilled small holes on the frame and zip tied the mesh to it? how does that work?


----------



## samk (Feb 26, 2003)

also...does the 93/94 grill have to be from a certain model sentra?


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

> *ah i see...any idea where i can get one? drilled small holes on the frame and zip tied the mesh to it? how does that work?*


most likely a junk yard. when you cut out the splines on the 93/94 grill you are left with just a frame. i drilled small holes on the inside of the frame (because it's about 1" deep/wide). 



samk said:


> *also...does the 93/94 grill have to be from a certain model sentra? *


no, all models have the same grill on the 93/94.


----------



## samk (Feb 26, 2003)

awesome...thats sno.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

samk said:


> *awesome...thats sno. *


yep, that's me  

i'm assuming you're saying thanks so: you're welcome


----------



## samk (Feb 26, 2003)

haahhaha....yep...THANKS sno! but anyhow...everybody!...THAT'S SNO!


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

lol


----------

